# R10 Hard Drive Upgrade



## YClipper5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Newbie, here. I have an R10 that is rebooting and "Powering Up" every half hour. People I talk to say its most like a hard drive issue. DirecTV will send me an R15 for free, but after all the negative stuff I'm reading here about the R15, I'd rather try to replace the hard drive in the R10 myself.

Where would I get started with something like this? Is it easy to replace for novice such as myself?

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give.


----------



## brycecube (Oct 18, 2006)

good luck


----------



## YClipper5 (Oct 16, 2006)

brycecube said:


> good luck


Tremendous help. Thanks!


----------



## cJAY (Jul 3, 2002)

What is your skill level with PCs? Do you have any issues with Pulling hard drives from a PC, Setting jumpers, ect...?

If you can handle that with no issue, then it's not too hard. If you are nervous taking apart your home PC, then spend the money and Buy a hard drive pre-built like this http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/

The tivo work is easy. They PC/lynx/formatting is hard for someone who doesn't rebuild PCs for fun.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Upgrading a drive in a TiVo is child's play.

You need these instructions:

www.upgrade-instructions.com

A new hard drive, and a blank CD with a CD burner.

Some general knowledge of a PC's internals, how hard drives are connected, etc.

There is an infinate amount of knowledge to be founde here on the forums both in the pinned threads, threads, and userbase.

If you do not want to do the upgrade yourself, you can buy drives already upgraded from www.weaknees.com or www.ptvupgrade.com


----------



## Chapel (Aug 18, 2005)

Can you just clone it from one hard drive to another?
Someone said that mine is failing, but it seems to still be working
I'm a computer tech, so I have alot of hard drives at my disposal and all the tools and knowledge
Just need to know if this is something I can ghost or something


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Chapel said:


> Can you just clone it from one hard drive to another?
> Someone said that mine is failing, but it seems to still be working
> I'm a computer tech, so I have alot of hard drives at my disposal and all the tools and knowledge
> Just need to know if this is something I can ghost or something


You would need MFSTools which is available via free download from Weaknees.com's interactive upgrade instructions referenced above.


----------



## YClipper5 (Oct 16, 2006)

All,

Thanks for all of your advice. Received my hard drive from WeaKnees yesterday, and took me about 20 minutes to replace it. Being a newbie to this, I was pleasantly surprised when I hooked up my R10 and everything worked!

Thanks for directing me to WeaKnees. Couldn't have been easier to do!


----------

